# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Aspartaam en glutaminaat

## Eermann

*Aspartaam en glutaminaat*

Aspartaam is de chemische naam voor de merken: NutraSweet, Canderel, Natrena en onnoemelijk veel andere merknamen. Aspartaam werd per ongeluk ontdekt in 1965, toen James Schlatter, chemicus bij de firma G.D. Searle, een geneesmiddel tegen maagzweren testte. Aspartaam werd in 1981 goedgekeurd voor gebruik in droge artikelen en in 1983 voor gebruik in koolzuurhoudende dranken. (Eigenlijk werd het oorspronkelijk al op 26 juli 1974 goedgekeurd in droge artikelen, maar bezwaren van neurowetenschappelijk onderzoeker Dr. John W. Olney en advocaat James Turner en ook onderzoek naar de researchpraktijken van G.D. Searle brachten de FDA ertoe om de goedkeuring van aspartaam op te houden.) In 1985 kocht Monsanto G.D. Searle en maakte van de farmaceutische afdeling van Searle en de firma NutraSweet twee aparte dochterondernemingen.

Aspartaam is veruit de gevaarlijkste stof op de markt die aan voeding wordt toegevoegd. Aspartaam is verantwoordelijk voor meer dan 75% van de bijverschijnselen van voedingsadditieven die aan de Food and Drug Administration (FDA) in Amerika werden gerapporteerd. Veel van die reacties zijn zeer ernstig, waaronder epileptische aanvallen en dood, zoals werd onthuld in een rapport van het Departement van Volksgezondheid van februari 1994.

Enkele van de 92 bij de FDA gedocumenteerde symptomen uit het rapport die veroorzaakt worden door aspartaam zijn:

Bron: http://www.wijwordenwakker.org/conte...2&ss=P611&l=NL

----------


## Eermann

Food - The Ultimate Secret Exposed full version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMwXlikoFrM

Food: The Ultimate Secret Exposed - PT 2/2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B9MeO3SRxU

----------


## Eermann

*5 grote signalen dat de globale gangmaker van misleiding, leugens en controle tot een eind komt
Cover-up praktijken: question everything » 5 grote signalen dat de globa..*.

Wie het niet zag aankomen zat waarschijnlijk het laatste decennium met zijn hoofd onder het zand. Het bedrog, de leugens, angstzaaierij en illusies geportretteerd door eliten die de entiteiten van de wereld beheersen brokkelen langzaam af voor hun ogen, terwijl de wereld aan het ontwaken is...

Bron: http://cover-up-praktijken.plazilla....een-eind-komen

----------

